# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Entada Rheedii: African Dream Beans

## SKA

I remembered this large African Bean I read about that is also a &#39;&#39;Dream Potentiater&#39;&#39; an it&#39;s supposed to give you vivid dreams too. It&#39;s called Entada rheedii and it&#39;s a large Chocola brown Bean. I&#39;m planning on ordering it from Azarius Smartshop.

If you want to read more about Entada Rheedii, the african Dream Bean, Read it here.

If you have any experience with this Dream Enhancer then let me know and post your experience here.

----------


## dodobird

SKA, did you try Entada Rheedii by now?
If so, how did it go?

----------


## SKA

haven't tried it yet. Wow this Topic is old.
Nevertheless am I going to try it. The beans are 3 euros per bean. On other sites they may be cheaper but nothing significantly cheaper.

I might order about 3 of them for a test trial.
Thanks for reminding me; Dreaming has been less and less significant to me since my recall has dropped and my bio-clock isn't in it's best shape. Getting to sleep in the first place is now more important.  :tongue2:  They tried Heavy opiates, I believe Valium, on me before, when I was about 15 years old, to help me asleep and even those couldn't knock me out for sleep so wish me luck. And any help-me-get-to-sleep-methods you might know would be most appreciated.

I will order them soon and report back about the results. Or lack thereof.
Anyone else here who has experience with these DreamBeans?
Also; If anyone is willing to experiment with these beans together with me that would be nice. Let me know. More results from more, different people will tell us more about these Dream beans.

----------


## dodobird

SKA, make thread title searches for insomnia, insomniac and insomniacs, and you will find some threads with suggestions. Here is one that I started: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=37897
I hope it helps you.

Another idea that I though of recently: Get ready to go to bed, in terms of what you wear, making sure you don't need to go to the bathroom, etc, then go and sit next to a hitter, such as an electric hitter. Stay pretty close to it for a while, (but not so close as to burn yourself). The hit makes you very sleepy, so just when you feel sleepy enough, turn the hitter off ( it is very important to turn it off!!!) and then go immediately to bed, before the sleepy feeling wears off. It's better that you don't sit on something too comfortable when you are next to the hitter, because then there is the possibility that you will fall asleep next to it, which is very dangerous

I hope this helps : )

----------


## Expatasapien

> I remembered this large African Bean I read about that is also a ''Dream Potentiater'' an it's supposed to give you vivid dreams too. It's called Entada rheedii and it's a large Chocola brown Bean. I'm planning on ordering it from Azarius Smartshop.
> 
> If you want to read more about Entada Rheedii, the african Dream Bean, Read it here.
> 
> If you have any experience with this Dream Enhancer then let me know and post your experience here.




I checked out the site you linked to they don't seem to have this BEAN you speak of.

----------


## SKA

> I checked out the site you linked to they don't seem to have this BEAN you speak of.



 
Oh they have it allright. I ordered 2 beans from them. Click out the "Read it here"-link. It is a link to the page where you can read about the product AND order it.

I tried smoking 1 bean (broken out of it's shell, using the crushed white endosperm inside) in a pipe. The smoke was pleasant tasting, however I noticed no change in dreams. Did ythis on 3 nights without success. 

Smoking is the only method I have read about for this bean. Info on the Internet about this Bean, and specifically on Dosage and method of ingestion seems REALLY scarce and incomplete. 
I now still have one of the 2 beans left and I am wondering what to do with it.

Anyone?

----------


## Expatasapien

> Oh they have it allright. I ordered 2 beans from them. Click out the "Read it here"-link. It is a link to the page where you can read about the product AND order it.
> 
> I tried smoking 1 bean (broken out of it's shell, using the crushed white endosperm inside) in a pipe. The smoke was pleasant tasting, however I noticed no change in dreams. Did ythis on 3 nights without success. 
> 
> Smoking is the only method I have read about for this bean. Info on the Internet about this Bean, and specifically on Dosage and method of ingestion seems REALLY scarce and incomplete. 
> I now still have one of the 2 beans left and I am wondering what to do with it.
> 
> Anyone?





Well, if  had you not just finished espousing it's uselessness you could have sold it to me. haha.

----------


## SKA

I am an honoust man. If I were to sell you something, it'd be cause it's good and I'd be enthusiastic to share the positivity, not so much to make a nice buck scamming people with worthless crap ( Like all those online smartshops do.)

Not to say that it IS useless. Just might need a different dosage and/or method of ingestion.

Is there anyone who has, or can find, information on the method(s) of Use and Info on dosage of these beans?

----------


## jefferton

I just read as story much like yours. This guy tried to smoke the seed with no results, but then he said he ate portions of the seed, and that seemed to do the trick. The website is :

http://www.shamansgarden.com/p-236-e...ream-herb.aspx

It's in the customer ratings part.

----------


## evildoctor

I checked it out on wikipedia - Bad News - its the leaves that cause vivid dreams, :Sad:  

From wikipedia :

Entada rheedii is a large woody liana or climber. It is also known as African Dream Herb and Snuff Box Sea Bean. It is often spelled as Entada rheedei, though initially published as E. rheedii. The alternate spelling is to correctly honour Hendrik Adriaan van Rheede tot Draakestein (1637-1691).[2]

*Its leaves are dried and smoked to induce vivid dreams*. Its seeds are found on east and southern African beaches, having grown on river and estuary banks and in swamp forest. They have thick and durable seed coats and can survive lengthy periods of immersion in sea water. These seeds are sought after as pieces of jewelry and as good-luck charms. As a result of its ready dispersal by sea, Entada rheedii is widely distributed in tropical and subtropical countries bordering the Indian Ocean.

The plant is also used as a topical ointment against jaundice.

----------


## lozronz

Hi!
I stumbled upon this thread googling and thought I could maybe add my experiences as I grow and have dabbled with a few of the dream herbs.

Entada rheedi- I have grown from seed, its an amazing vine that can grow half a foot a day in the summer on a good day (and I'm from the UK so imagine what it would do in a country with good weather!!) its a bit prone to spidermite etc. I have smoked and drank the leaves and seed they may have slightly intensified my dreams but not to any great extent, but I love the idea of a bean that can float around the world for years before finding a suitable place to germinate and the folk laws that surround it in many cultures when it turns up on their beaches.

Silene capensis- I have grown from seed, easy to germinate but a bugger to keep alive, I managed to keep a few which lasted for several years then flowered and died, I followed internet found instructions about drinking the froth of a mixture with the root as the main ingredient in the morning before you wanted to dream, It was stronger than E.R but not as strong as I had anticipated from what I had read about it.

Calea zacatechich- I grow in abundance and find very useful for provoking vivid dreams, sometimes blissful and reminiscent of previous childlike views on the world but it sometimes aggressively pulls from the subconscious  to the conscious issues I have spent precious time suppressing!! It doesn't feel great in the morning but I suppose its cleansing in the long run!

Anadenanthera peregrina- *This is not a dream herb and I don't recommend it.* I was sent some of these seeds from a friend who was traveling as I had mentioned an interest in creating Yopo (a snuff used by indigenous peoples of the Orinoco). I ground the seeds ground into a paste using water and calcium then left to age. It is horrendous to snort and remains painful for 15 minutes or so (the tribes that use it blow it up each others noses using a cane to avoid this, also not recommended) I wasn't expecting much but was overcome a sleepiness and strong fractal hallucinations, these fractal patterns followed me into sleep and remained very memorable and pretty but not particularly cathartic. Like I say, I don't recommend this and if you look at the chemical compounds involved they are not particularly pleasant, I have read several reports of people having a a very bad time so I guess I was lucky.

I hope its o.k putting my experiences on this thread, it was cool to find a thread relevant to a hobby of mine which was so obscure i have never really felt was of a particular interest to anyone to be worth mentioning before.

Cheers
Laurence

----------


## SKA

Oh GOD I remember my Yopo experiences. 3 of them I had.

It's like snorting up a termite colony and initially makes one very nausious. Truely Disphoria, but quickly this subsides and makes way for euphoria and extremely vivid visions not unlike DMT visions.

Gee I still have 1 Entada Rheedi bean left. I'm wondering wether I should try to germinate it to grow the plant so I can ingest the leaves, or wether I should just crack it open and try eating some of the white bean flesh.

Think I will go with eating a chunk of the seed's flesh before bedtime.

----------


## lozronz

Ah! Is that the secret? Eating the flesh? I never tried that, does it work? I also have one that I have kept. Perhaps this is the way forward!!

----------


## Shadowyo

> Oh GOD I remember my Yopo experiences. 3 of them I had.
> 
> It's like snorting up a termite colony and initially makes one very nausious. Truely Disphoria, but quickly this subsides and makes way for euphoria and extremely vivid visions not unlike DMT visions.
> 
> Gee I still have 1 Entada Rheedi bean left. I'm wondering wether I should try to germinate it to grow the plant so I can ingest the leaves, or wether I should just crack it open and try eating some of the white bean flesh.
> 
> Think I will go with eating a chunk of the seed's flesh before bedtime.



well i bout about 8 seeds the other day
i cracked one open
and started smoking it, the white stuff inside.
i read online that you can put it with other herbs 
such as tobacco and marijuana
i tried it with a bowl of weed
after maybe 30 mins i started to get sleepy
then i go to bed (this is about 3 in the afternooon)
and i dont remember falling asleep
my friend that was with me said i had a conversation with him
for about 5 minutes. i really dont remember any of it
but what i do remember is before i fell sleep i was like half asleep
and half away, my eyes were closed but i can still see things going on
and it was just about everything i was thinking and wanted to happend.
later that night i woke up still half asleep, my brother said "you look bad mikey" i said i was tired and he said to go back to bed.
i stayed up alittle more but then finally went to bed.
i dont remember going to bed or even falling asleep.
the next morning i wake up thinking "did i dream anything?"
the same friend comes over (cuz me and him smoked that bowl together)
and i asked him he said he didnt feel any different or had any dreams
then i asked him "did you not have any dreams or do you not remember your dream?"
he said he couldnt tell.
so then later that night i get really tired for no reason
i hit the bed and fall asleep.
this morning i wake up thinking "what the hell kinda dream was that"
i actually had two
but they were like i never had before
or any at all for that matter.
(long story short...i havent really been able to dream for about 4 months now cuz i lost my sister in the same car accident i was in) 
and ive been trying every other way
it seems like Entada Rheedii is the only thing that works
but how?

----------


## SKA

allright I just cracked open my remaining dream bean.

I made a tea with some roughly ground up endosperm of the seed. (the white core)
I also sprinkled some of the endosperm into a joint. I'm smoking AND orally ingesting some of the dreambean right now.

I'm going to bed soon after finishing my tea and joint. I'll let you guys know if it did affect my dreams.

----------


## SKA

Well I drank 1 cup of Tea with Dream Bean chunks mixed through and I smoked 2 joints of Dream Bean chips last night.

And I must say that my dream recall was drastically imjproved and I remember a number of intense dreams.

1 was of a certain, beautyfull bug that produced something valuable to mankind. It fed us. Don't know if it was honey or silk, but it was something precious these bugs provided to us. I remember trying to catch one in a cup and accidentally hurting it. It wouldn't go in the cup and out of a control-freak urge I smacked it into the cup; I hurt it.

It became angry and attacked me. I ntried hitting it again, but it leeched it's tiny, hooked tongue into my index finger and wouldn't let go.

Then I realised this insect was many times more advanced than human beings and fighting it was useless and ungratefull for all that these bugs provided us. I gave up trying to control it and asked for forgiveness for my stupidity and obsession with control of life. Very philosophical dream.

Then I also remember being at a swimming pool with a elementary or high school class. The children in the class were very fond of me somehow. Seeing me as a hero. I remember being forced to do things by superiors(teachers? ) and me rejecting and critically questioning their authority. It made the entire class laugh.

We were probably supposed to swim back and forth but I just followed my desires. I dived into the pool, swam to the centre, took a deep breath and sank down with my back onto the bottom. There I lied motionless looking up. I was able to stay there forever because a bubble of my breath would stay attatched to my nose, allowing me to breath underwater. It felt I gave a sort of example of how to disregard authority pressure and find bliss and peace nevertheless. Under the water, on that bottom I felt extremely serene and blessed.


Also I remember a guy that used to be my friend that I now rather avoid, forcing himself uppon me. Trying to hang out with me and come into my home. I didn't feel comfortable about it


Quite remarable for someone like me who's had over 3 years of VERY poor dream recall.


Enthada Rheedi beans work wonders when orally ingested.
Also I must note that after the cup of Dreambean Tea and the 2 dreambean joints I felt quite High. Not unlike hash allthough alot more clearminded, alot more serene and less lethargic.

----------


## ethan_hines

so just to recap....... the trick is to crack open the bean and eat the endosperm which supposedly tastes like macadamia nut?

----------


## jc5816

I actually tried them about 2 weeks ago over the course of a week and it did nothing for me.  I cracked them open and crushed them to powder and mixed it with water, I broke them apart and swallowed them like taking pills, I even tried chewing them even though they were very hard, nothing worked.  I also took tried them at the same time I took Calea Z. capsules and that didn't work(the CZ pills by themselves also didn't work).  I didn't sleep very well that week and had even less dreams then I normally do.

----------


## TheGuru

> I checked out the site you linked to they don't seem to have this BEAN you speak of.



 Try boucing Bear Botanicals, they have them for $15 for 5 beans I got mine today only 2 days shipping , thanks The Guru ... just say SHOUNT 
GuruBlessingIncense

----------


## SKA

The white endosperm of the beans is quite bitter. Nothing like Macedamia nuts. It is rockhard, yet fatty/greasy when crushed.

I haven't tried one of these in years. I think I'll order a bunch of them soon.

----------


## dizzyrascal

I recently purchased 20 of these large beans to try growing this tropical vine as the leaves are also used, I cracked open 2 of them using pliers & after reading about the long history and effects they have as a dream enhancer so ate half of the inner embryo. It was quite crunchy & left a burning sensation in my mouth for ages afterwards, & I did begin to feel a little drowsy/sleepy. However it did not effect my usual routine, that night i had a little more of the remaining embryo before going to sleep and found I was having strange visions as I drifted into sleep which disappeared when I opened my eyes. The following morning I remember having more dreams than usual & quite liked the whole experience as I felt quite relaxed. The next evening I ate 3/4 of the other seed, this time i swilled milk around my mouth to disguise the awful pepper like burning sensation that hits you after a few seconds. The dream I had last night prompted me to write in this forum today as I had the strangest dream, I opened my front door and sitting in the porch crossed legged and looking up at me was Gandhi! It shocked me so much I awoke instantly and told my partner. Im not a religious or superstitious person, but this dream felt so real and was bizzare. I wish i had not woken up, it would have been interesting to see what had happened.

----------

